
The iPhone Springboard in CSS3 (no JavaScript) - philelly
http://stephencelis.com/2009/03/09/yahoo-for-the-future.html
======
geuis
"iPhone Springboard" ehh? Except it doesn't work in Safari on the iPhone.

~~~
stephencelis
Try Safari 4 on your Mac or PC; or just look at the screenshots in the
footnote.

The latest nightly of Google Chrome also works.

I cooked this up as a quick little demo. It uses :hover and :active, which
wouldn't work well on the iPhone even if Mobile Safari _was_ up to date with
Safari 4's WebKit. An iPhone version could be fixed up easily enough.

------
dbora
That's very smooth!

------
seahostler
brilliant.

